# Inhalt und Format einer Zelle in einer Formel ausgeben



## mig40soft (20. November 2008)

Ist es möglich, ohne den Umweg über die bedingte Formatierung zu gehen, eine Zelle auszulesen und den Inhalt der Zelle und das Format der Zelle in der Ausgabezelle auszugeben?
Z.B
Auf Tabellenblatt1 (TB1) in B1 steht "*Hallo*" mit der Hintergrundfarbe "grün"
Jetzt möchte ich auf eime anderen Tabellenblatt (TB2) die Zelle  B1 aus TB1 mit "*Hallo*" mit der Hintergrundfarbe "grün"
auslesen und auf dem TB1 in A1 ausgeben mit dem selben Format ausgeben.
Quasi das kopieren der Zelle inkl. Format.

Gruß
M.


----------



## tom_r (20. November 2008)

Hi,

Du kannst mit einer Formel kein Format übertragen.

Warum kommt die bedignte Formatierung nicht in Frage?


----------



## mig40soft (21. November 2008)

Hallo Tom_r

ich brauche mehr als drei Farben.
Ich möchte auf einem leeren Tabellenblatt die Ergebnisse ausgeben, die durch ankreuzen auf anderen Tabellenblättern bestimmt werden.
Die "Exceltapete" hat im Moment 150 Zeilen mit diversen Farben und ca. 50 Spalten.
Die Farben zeigen Kapitel an.
Die Ergebnisse sollen untereinander aufgelistet werden.
Z.B. können im Kapitel 4 zwischen 1-14 Ergebnisse erscheinen. Dem entsprechend verschieben sich die nachfolgenden Zeilen und Farben.
Die Ergebnisse sind in einem wechselnden Farbcode formatiert, zur besseren Übersichtlichkeit in der Breite.

Hast du eine andere Idee wie ich das realisieren kann.

Gruß
M.


----------

